# Searching for a good Michael Myers mask..



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

OK, there seems to be alot of Michael Myers masks out in the world, and im trying to find a "not so cheesy" one for my wife for next year,* without *spending an arm and a leg,, and would like to get it for her for Christmas this year. Anyone got any suggestions on which ones to look at, and which ones to stay away from (EX, Don Post,, is it good or bad, etc)

Thanx for the help!!

Wayne


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Are you looking for old school or Rob Zombie's new version. I like Rob Zombie Michael Myers 2 Mask in Accessories, Wigs, Masks, Hats, & Makeup Halloween Masks New for 2009 Masks

I kind of like that one. (they need a better picture).


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Michael Myers Mask - Adult Costumes

My hubby was Myers last year (and this year... he really liked the costume) and we did a search of masks that were both GOOD and could fit his head (which apparently is ginormous). He also wanted old school, not Rob Zombie's version. 

The linked mask above was pretty much the best of the bunch for him. The latex is at least a quarter inch thick so it's not going to tear up easily, the hair looked good and not "crazy lady" and the overall look was perfect. I can also wear it and I have a normal sized head. 

There was a decent one carried at Walgreens of all places last year, (for $20) but it was thin latex and too small and I don't see it on their website. 

Michael Myers Mask - Masks
This one is supposed to be from the Don Post mold from the movie, and we saw it "in the flesh" also. It was decent enough, (hair needs a tiny bit of work) but it didn't fit the hubby's melon.


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

If you have a k-mart in your area, I just bought a decent one at 90% off. I always wanted to go super authentic, and get a vintage capt Kirk mask, but haven't found one yet.

http://thehorrordrunx.com/AS2.htm


----------



## GoBears04 (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanx all! 

GoBears - i cant see your pics here at work (damn filters) but i will check them out when i get home tonight,,, and once i do, where did it come from, or they come from...?


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

those pics are sweet!!! what kind is it, or is that something you made?


----------



## GoBears04 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Reaper.
They were made by an indy mask maker/molder and a friend of mine painted and weathered them except for 2 that I did myself...
They are pretty expensive it all depends on what your budget is.
I'm a moderator at a sweet myers board. I've moderated it for years.
If your interested, I can post a link for ya.
Click my youtube link below, you can get a live video of the mask plus, I have several different video's of several different masks..
Let me know... 
See Ya! 
J


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanx! My wife is younger, so really, she likes both "eras" of MM masks,, whatever we can find in the budget for one, is the one were going to do. 

Im using a write up i found on here to turn one of those cheesy cheap hockey masks into a good Jason V one (next year were doing Michael and Jason for our costume fun. Only until i get my Bobafett one done, then were doing Fett and slave Leia,, cant wait for those!!!!!

Bears dude,, plz PM me a link to the site you have,,

Thanx

Wayne


----------



## GoBears04 (Nov 15, 2009)

PM sent!!
I hope you find a killer piece, that fits your needs! Good luck!
BTW, they have indy RZ masks as well, DEAD on to the movie...
Here's the one that I sold below.. 
Later!

J














































CLEAN VERSION....


----------



## Deathbat (Aug 29, 2010)

Cool pics, GoBears! Out of interest, do you know what the actual 'coverall' is that Michael wears in the movie and where it could be found? It looks to me like a pilots jumpsuit!


----------

